# SUCHE   Diablo 3 Reaper of Souls Key



## jimmyjango (25. März 2014)

Der Key sollte neu, unbenutzt und für EU sein.

Bitte einfach per PM melden, wenn ihr einen über habt !


----------



## Batze (7. April 2014)

Da du keine angaben wegen Preis und so machst, denke ich mal, du möchtest einen um sonst haben.  Scherz 
Momentan kosten RoS so zwischen 30-35 €uronen. Keiner wird dir unter 30€ was anbieten.


----------

